# Nursing female dog/ safe flea meds?



## Lunker

Ive got a nursing dog with 2 week old pups , what flea treatments are safe. I just gave her a flea bath 2 days ago. Her ears are getting bitten and I dont know if frontline is safe at this point. Anyone have any experiences good or bad ? thanks Im concerned about the pups absorbing frontline as its website sais its only safe till after 8 weeks. But what do i do in the meantime? I was thinking of lining the kennel with cedar chips under the papers?


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

We have not found anything strong enough for the flies, fleas, ticks and mosquitoes while mom is with pups. With the pups crawling all over mom, none of the poisons are going to be good for the puppies. Cedar chips sound like a great and safe alternative though, if they have to be outside. That is why we keep them inside the house almost all the time. Even now at 6 weeks of age, when we put them outside for a while during the day, mom's ears are getting attacked ... the ticks, flies and mosquitoes are terrible this year! I would love to hear what other breeders have found. My favorite product for all of other dogs is "BIOSPOT" for ticks, mosquitoes and flies. Used monthly, it works wonders and is available almost half price at KVVET.com. I swear by it for our non-nursing dogs! I would love a product for the nursing mom though, too. Maybe someone else will have a suggestion that we can all use.


----------



## Tecumseh

If she is in the house what about moving her and the pups outside for the day and bombing the house and giving her a bath. That may buy you some time before the flea population rebounds.


----------



## Gina Fox

bath the dam with DAWN dishwashing liquid, the blue stuff,leave on her for a few minutes, rinse very well. If she has them so do the pups dab the fleas on them with a cotton ball with DAWN on it Wash it off. Treat your yard change the bedding...talk to the vet about Frontline it may be OK on her but not the pups

Once the yard is done treat your home READ THE INSTRUCTIONS carefully, you need to treat all the 'zones'


----------



## redvdog

Frontline is approved for use on pregnant or nursing mothers.

So you may verify......
http://frontline.us.merial.com/products/index.asp

As far as I know it is the only topical that is approved. I know many breeders who have used it on their pregnant or nursing mothers and none have had any problems.


----------



## Crow Buster

I've never tried it but a friend swears by Diatomaceous Earth. It has about the consistency of flour, you can sprinkle it into the bedding or dust the dog with it. It is essentially ground up fossils. The dust causes cuts on the exo-skeleton of insects that causes them to die. Apparently it's completely tree hugger approved and harmless to anything except insects. 

Personally, I'm a big Permethrin fan, but have no idea whether it is safe for nursing dogs.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve

Lisa,

It does say safe for nursing mothers, but not safe for puppies directly until 8 weeks of age - I am still leery because it is a poison and the puppies are crawling all over the mom and coming in contact with it for at least the first month. 

I have asked our vet in the past and they did not recommend use of any flea products around the puppies until they no longer crawl all over the mom - 4-5 weeks of age. I guess each breeder will have to use their own judgement. i would ask your own vet for their opinion when using any poison around the puppies. I have decided not to use anything around the puppies - but I do not have a flea problem ... at this time.

Lunk, if I was in your situation, I would call your vet for trusted advice, I am sure that your vet will have some safe suggestions for the fleas ... 

It sounds like you have already received some great advice from the other helpful breeders. 

Thanks everyone ... what a nice group of people!


----------



## WeimsRus

If you use a topical, make sure you allow drying time. It takes time to dry and I don't recommend this with a female with pups, because of the common transfer. Topicals also go by weight, pups never seem to be in this weight class.


----------



## Lunker

Thanks all. I keep them in a kennel with mom inside and only let the mom out a few times a day ..she loves digging and we had no problems at all till i found her laying in the fresh dirt hole she dug in the yard, i think they are chiggers now. Its on one ear and im using a spray that sais safe for kittens and puppies, she stopped itching real bad. Now i hope they go away. Im using a little carmex ointment for now.I ll ask the vet about frontline as i love the stuff too but dont want to take any chances with 2 week old pups. They are half american bulldog and half sharpei and pretty cute. I appreciate the good advice.


----------



## I'm with Brandy

You must have carpeting. This is one of many reasons I don't like carpets or rugs in my house. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_2293694_get-rid-fleas-mother-dog.html


----------



## kristie

Its a Pet and Area Spray by Natural Chemistry TM. Its used on areas, and directly on pets. The bottle says "DeFlea Pet Shampoo Pet Area Spray kills fleas, ticks, and lice. It can be used on all dogs, cats, puppies and kittens...even nursing animals." I've been using this product for a while, though not on nursing animals, on cats from bottle fed kitten, to 18 year old cat, dogs, rabbits, with no problems. http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=10446
This is a link to a webpage with more information on this product.
Hope this helps.
K


----------



## Troutlord1

I have no clue about the flea meds I have never raised pups but I
read this about cedar though I am not sure how true it is about
the scenting problem.

Cedar-Helps repel insects and keep the nest smelling fresh. Cedar is not recommended for hunting dogs. It can interfere with their ability to scent.


----------



## Lunker

I dont have carpeting , I have wood floors. I do have a huge couch tho and i did spray that down with flea stuff. My gf called the vet and he recomended Frontline for the mom but not the pups yet and didnt want me to give the pups a bath yet either ...dont know why exactly. Im Seabreeze skin cleaner and bag balm after that and it seems to be helping till i can get to the vet tommorow for frontline.


----------



## I'm with Brandy

Lunker said:


> I dont have carpeting , I have wood floors. I do have a huge couch tho and i did spray that down with flea stuff. My gf called the vet and he recomended Frontline for the mom but not the pups yet and didnt want me to give the pups a bath yet either ...dont know why exactly. Im Seabreeze skin cleaner and bag balm after that and it seems to be helping till i can get to the vet tommorow for frontline.


I am surprised you don't have carpet, yet you have a flea problem. I could only imagine how bad it would be if you had carpet for them to lay eggs in. We had a cat years ago that had an allergy to fleas. She was the biggest flea bag in the world. I was so glad when that cat passed on. We have not had a flea problem since. 

Keep an eye on there gums. If their gums turn gray the fleas are taking to much blood and the pup is becoming anemic. It is possible for fleas to kill a dog.


----------



## Lunker

ok the front line on mom worked, no more fleass and no effects on the pups. that spray i used before made her puke all over the place for 2 days since she cleaned it all off her self and the pups. shes doing alot better im happy with frontline and thanks for the good advice. fleas in the yard and dirt are horrible this year. i sprayed the yard with dish soap and it seemed to help.


----------



## redvdog

Lunker said:


> ok the front line on mom worked, no more fleass and no effects on the pups. that spray i used before made her puke all over the place for 2 days since she cleaned it all off her self and the pups. shes doing alot better im happy with frontline and thanks for the good advice. fleas in the yard and dirt are horrible this year. i sprayed the yard with dish soap and it seemed to help.


Glad to hear the Frontline worked and there was no side effects to her or the pups.


----------



## Rasher

When I was dating my wife, her sister was a vet tech. at their clinic they would give baths to puppies and kittens using PERT PLUS dandruff shampoo, the dandruff meds in the shampoo killed the fleas and the rest of the shampoo was very gentle on the pups and kittens. I have been using it for a flea bath for over 20 yrs and it works great and smells good too(compared to flea bath shampoo's).


----------



## snowman11

If you are really concerned about the frontline getting on the pups, throw a tight dog shirt on the bitch that leaves room for feeding. It'll allow the frontline to get absorbed, then the next day you can take it off and give her a quick bath in a mild shampoo to remove any excess.


----------



## Lunker

2 more great ideas thank you very much ill try it. ive had no ill effects with thefront line yet on mom only. the pups are gettting way too big and cute. ive got a few more weeks and they can start on theyre merry way.. before im tempted to keep one or two.


----------



## Lunker

Ok pups are good ... 2 are taken already. 7 more to go but... Momma keeps digging and laying in the dirt ..In the meantime keeps picking up more chiggers. SHes due for a frontline treatment again but that stuff is useless against chiggers Im finding . Shes the only one that lays in the dirt and the only one with the skin iritation. Ive tried diluted bleach water , Pert Plus ( which does work fantastic on all the other dogs ) havent treid the blue dawn dish soap yet but will later on today. IF that doesnt work ...has anyone heard of using NIX on dogs? I guess it works fantanstic on human chiggers but I know how dogs have weird reactions ... WOW Im tired of dogs!!!! 
I also treated the yard with lime, treated her favorite dirt patch with dish soap water and then bleach water and lime.. She just digs a new spot within minutes this dog is part woodchuck :rant: Just thought Id tried to vent a little before I go insane


----------



## buckinoff69

1 tbl spoon of borax in 1 gallon of water every day for drinking, it is safe for dogs and nursing pups. it will take a couple days to affect the fleas. i started a couple years ago with borax and it works great.


----------

